# Assedio di Kiev: Putin incita a colpo di stato in Ucraina. E la Cina...



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sembrano tramontate sul nascere le possibilità di un incontro tra Russia e governo ucraino per fermare l'assedio di Kiev, incontro su cui si era aperto qualche spiraglio (sebbene le condizioni rimanessero quelle dei russi).

In mezzo alle aperture da entrambi i fronti arrivano le dichiarazioni di Putin che incita un colpo di stato dell'esercito ucraino, prima di aprire una "trattativa":

"Esorto l'esercito ucraino a non permettere che civili e individui vengano usati come scudi umani.
Ribellatevi alla banda di drogati e nazisti che governano l'Ucraina. Prendete il potere, una trattativa con i soldati sarà molto più semplice."

Nel frattempo si rinsalda l'allenza Russia-Cina.
Il comunicato del Cremlino:

"Russia e Cina sono pronti a una stretta cooperazione. Xi Jinping rispetta le azioni della leadership russa.
La Cina ritiene inaccettabile l'uso di sanzioni illegittime per raggiungere gli obiettivi basati sugli interessi egoistici di singoli Paesi.
Cina e Russia sono accomunate dall’identità degli approcci di principio verso le questioni chiave a livello internazionale."

Il New York Times rivela che l'amministrazione americana ha avuto una mezza dozzina di incontri con alti funzionari cinesi – di cui l’ultimo mercoledì – presentando informazioni sulle truppe russe ammassate intorno all’Ucraina e supplicando un intervento anti-invasione. Ma a dicembre capirono che la Cina avrebbe avvallato l'invasione russa.


*LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA

CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Papa Francesco annulla tutte le udienze e a sorpresa va dall’ambasciatore russo in Vaticano. 
Ha chiesto la fine dei bombardamenti. 
Ipotesi mediazione diretta del Papa con il presidente russo Putin per la fine del conflitto in Ucraina. *


era ora...se aspettassimo il digiuno universale del 2 marzo...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Salvini in senato: "L'Italia spalanchi le porte ai profughi ucraini".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini in senato: "L'Italia spalanchi le porte ai profughi ucraini".*


Uahahahahahahahahah. Non dice neanche di redistribuirli paese per paese, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Anonymous dichiara cyber-war a Putin.

L'obiettivo è isolare Mosca e le sue infrastrutture vitali.*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembrano tramontate sul nascere le possibilità di un incontro tra Russia e governo ucraino per fermare l'assedio di Kiev, incontro su cui si era aperto qualche spiraglio (sebbene le condizioni rimanessero quelle dei russi).
> 
> In mezzo alle aperture da entrambi i fronti arrivano le dichiarazioni di Putin che incita un colpo di stato dell'esercito ucraino, prima di aprire una "trattativa":
> 
> ...


se arriva a invocare un colpo di stato allora deve essere in crisi eh...che tristezza è  

riguardo alla Cina deve essere la Cina a dire quello che pensa non Putin per la Cina

ti si sta annebbiando il cervello Vladimir...

anche usare la parola "drogati" mi è sembrato un pò grottesco sinceramente...


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahahahahahah. Non dice neanche di redistribuirli paese per paese, come è giusto che sia.


PD Salvini premier


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Anonymous dichiara cyber-war a Putin.
> 
> L'obiettivo è isolare Mosca e le sue infrastrutture vitali.*


Servirebbe un Elliot Alderson della situazione.
Peccato che la realtà non funziona come i cartoni animati e i film


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se arriva a invocare un colpo di stato allora deve essere in crisi eh...che tristezza è
> 
> riguardo alla Cina deve essere la Cina a dire quello che pensa non Putin per la Cina
> 
> ...



si è reso conto che prendere Kjev non sarà un gioco da ragazzi. E nel frattempo anche i leader occidentali prenderanno qualche misura


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembrano tramontate sul nascere le possibilità di un incontro tra Russia e governo ucraino per fermare l'assedio di Kiev, incontro su cui si era aperto qualche spiraglio (sebbene le condizioni rimanessero quelle dei russi).
> 
> In mezzo alle aperture da entrambi i fronti arrivano le dichiarazioni di Putin che incita un colpo di stato dell'esercito ucraino, prima di aprire una "trattativa":
> 
> ...


Come prevedibile, a ogni piccola apertura alza il tiro. Temo che questo voglia davvero arrivare alla catastrofe.
Sull’invito all’esercito ucraino, non so: è così in difficoltà nelle operazioni o pensa di potersi comprare facilmente le alte sfere militari? O altro?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Meloni:"riconoscere subito lo status di rifugiati agli ucraini"*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

comunque dico una cosa..che è solo frutto delle mie sensazioni poi magari sbaglio

la mia idea è che dal crollo della borsa di ieri e dalle sanzioni si siano creati dei malumori in Russia (non del popolo ma dei ricchi) che hanno messo un pò in sbandamento Putin e il suo governo

lo percepisco dalle parole che hanno iniziato a dire da ieri..anche il ministro degli esteri

è una mia idea e basta in ogni caso


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini in senato: "L'Italia spalanchi le porte ai profughi ucraini".*


Eh ma siamo già impegnati con la guerra di Nigeria no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Oh, io sono espressamente e candidamente anti immigrazione, penso di non averlo mai nascosto.
Ma in questo caso sono favorevole, sempre che sia un canale umanitario serio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo il New York Times, Macron in Parlamento ha parlato di imminente invio di armi e materiale militare francese in Ucraina*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Meloni:"riconoscere subito lo status di rifugiati agli ucraini"*


Accogliamoli tutti noi, ovviamente. E c'è chi crede ancora alla fintopposizione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini in senato: "L'Italia spalanchi le porte ai profughi ucraini".*


Premesso che questa é tutta propaganda tipica italiana, ma questi scappano dalla guerra vera, sul serio


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Accogliamoli tutti noi, ovviamente. E c'è chi crede ancora alla fintopposizione.


Porco cane c'è una guerra, se non accorgiamo loro...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, io sono espressamente e candidamente anti immigrazione, penso di non averlo mai nascosto.
> Ma in questo caso sono favorevole.



soprattutto Ucraine (si fa per sdrammatizzare)


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini in senato: "L'Italia spalanchi le porte ai profughi ucraini".*


Prima faceva il settentrionalista, poi il sovranista, poi il servo di Draghi e ora un internazionalista europeista moderato.

Le giravolte di Salvini per cercare di rimanere attaccato alla poltrona non fanno nemmeno più ridere, ormai.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, io sono espressamente e candidamente anti immigrazione, penso di non averlo mai nascosto.
> Ma in questo caso sono favorevole, sempre che sia un canale umanitario serio.


In questo caso, con una guerra vera, e non come quella tunisina, sono assolutamente favorevole


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Premesso che questa é tutta propaganda tipica italiana, ma questi scappano dalla guerra vera, sul serio



stanno già scappando in Polonia e Romania


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Porco cane c'è una guerra, se non accorgiamo loro...


Allora accogliamo pure tutti gli africani, che scappano in guerre peggiori. No, quelli sono sporchi nigga, mentre gli ucraini sono più fighi perchè contro Putin. Le guerre sono guerre ovunque, non dico di non accogliere, però considerando come è sempre funzionato il sistema immigrazione qui in Italia non mi sorprendo se la maggioranza ce li prendiamo noi.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo il New York Times, Macron in Parlamento ha parlato di imminente invio di armi e materiale militare francese in Ucraina*


Non è un pò tardino? Non era inviarli durante le due settimane di giochi olimpici invernali quando la Russia stava ammassando 190.000 soldati al confine?

Ora cosa vuole inviare se la Russia è giù a Kiev? L'unica cosa e fare una ritirata e una sorta di linea difensiva in attesa di rinforzi dalla Nato, sotto forma di armi e mezzi. Ma penso oramai sia tardi.


----------



## mabadi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> PD Salvini premier


Forse Salvini da giovane è andato a Kiev ................


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

comunque tra il serio e il faceto ribalto il discorso di Putin e dico che se qualche generale russo volesse tentare un colpo di Stato questo potrebbe essere il momento migliore

forse non ancora ma tra pochissimo i tempi potrebbero essere maturi

con il supporto incondizionato di tutto l'occidente..il popolo spaesato..e molti oligarchi che si stanno inc...e quando ricapita piu? 

occhio Vladimirone che non le facciano a te le scarpe...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Basta riferimenti a green pass, vaccini o altro nei topic sulla guerra in Ucraina.
Ci sono altri topic.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stanno già scappando in Polonia e Romania


Intendo dire che in questo caso é doveroso aprirgli le porte, poi se anche altri li accolgono tanto meglio


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stanno già scappando in Polonia e Romania


Non mi sorprendo se ci saranno scontri, li sono durissimi in tema immigrazione. Vedrete che sta cosa sarà un disastro tipo guerra in Libia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora accogliamo pure tutti gli africani, che scappano in guerre peggiori. No, quelli sono sporchi nigga, mentre gli ucraini sono più fighi perchè contro Putin. Le guerre sono guerre ovunque, non dico di non accogliere, però considerando come è sempre funzionato il sistema immigrazione qui in Italia non mi sorprendo se la maggioranza ce li prendiamo noi.



Quanti rifugiati di guerra arrivano dalle ONG? L'1%?

E' una situazione diversa ed eccezionale, su... non andiamo per luoghi comuni...
Se lo dico io che metterei il blocco navale...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Però anzichè attaccare il solito Salvini,pensate a tutti gli altri leader europei che per anni e anni ci hanno lasciato soli per la questione immigrazione africana,non solo NON prendendosi quote di immigrati che loro stessi si erano impegnati ad accogliere,ma anche effettuando respingimenti vari,nascondendosi dietro ai soliti trattati di schengen.

Ora per gli ucraini porte spalancate da tutti gli stati (è un bene,eh)
Ma con altri che sbarcheranno domani in Italia (oppure oggi stesso) porte chiuse,rimangono tutti in Italia.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprendo se ci saranno scontri, li sono durissimi in tema immigrazione. Vedrete che sta cosa sarà un disastro tipo guerra in Libia.


Ho dei dubbi... noi gli Ucraini li vediamo come "fratelli" europei. Hanno più o meno la nostra società, la nostra religione, le nostre usanze e la nostra psicologia. Gli Ucraini fino a una settimana fa venivano in Italia in vacanza, molti ucraini lavorano in Italia come molti Italiani lavorano la. E' diverso... non mi so spiegare bene spero che mi sono fatto capite.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprendo se ci saranno scontri, li sono durissimi in tema immigrazione. Vedrete che sta cosa sarà un disastro tipo guerra in Libia.



penso di no, tutti i paese UE confinanti (Polonia, Ungheria, Slovacchia, Romania) da ieri permettono a ogni ucraino l'entrata nel territorio


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora accogliamo pure tutti gli africani, che scappano in guerre peggiori. No, quelli sono sporchi nigga, mentre gli ucraini sono più fighi perchè contro Putin. Le guerre sono guerre ovunque, non dico di non accogliere, però considerando come è sempre funzionato il sistema immigrazione qui in Italia non mi sorprendo se la maggioranza ce li prendiamo noi.


Salvini e Meloni hanno sempre espresso apprezzamento per Putin.
Ora non possono più nascondere ciò che Putin è sempre stato e cercano di salvarsi la faccia smarcandosi con un ipocrita sostegno al popolo ucraino. Ben venga, eh: davanti alla vita di civili tutto il resto viene dopo.
Ma questo è. 
Sempre a mio parere.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quanti rifugiati di guerra arrivano dai barconi? L'1%?
> 
> E' una situazione diversa su... non andiamo per luoghi comuni...


Dire "porte spalancate in Italia" trovo sia un messaggio sbagliato ed estremista. Sarebbe stato corretto dire almeno "noi ci siamo per un'equa distribuzione per ogni paese". Ve lo dico, sta cosa finirà male, i paesi dell'est sono severissimi sul tema immigrazione, roba che Salvini di 3 anni fa era un orsacchiotto. Alla fine li prendiamo quasi tutti noi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Prima faceva il settentrionalista, poi il sovranista, poi il servo di Draghi e ora un internazionalista europeista moderato.
> 
> Le giravolte di Salvini per cercare di rimanere attaccato alla poltrona non fanno nemmeno più ridere, ormai.


Penoso, non fa niente per nascondere la sua incapacità, poi basta un po' di buonismo a seconda delle situazioni e zac, ritorna subito leader del niente.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembrano tramontate sul nascere le possibilità di un incontro tra Russia e governo ucraino per fermare l'assedio di Kiev, incontro su cui si era aperto qualche spiraglio (sebbene le condizioni rimanessero quelle dei russi).
> 
> In mezzo alle aperture da entrambi i fronti arrivano le dichiarazioni di Putin che incita un colpo di stato dell'esercito ucraino, prima di aprire una "trattativa":
> 
> ...


Mi sa che qui davvero, per un motivo o per un altro, Putin non ha più nulla da perdere e prima di bussare a San Pietro vuole devastare tutto


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dire "porte spalancate in Italia" trovo sia un messaggio sbagliato ed estremista. Sarebbe stato corretto dire almeno "noi ci siamo per un'equa distribuzione per ogni paese". Ve lo dico, sta cosa finirà male, i paesi dell'est sono severissimi sul tema immigrazione, roba che Salvini di 3 anni fa era un orsacchiotto. Alla fine li prendiamo quasi tutti noi.


un motivo in piu essere incavolati con Putin invece di sostenerlo eh


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però anzichè attaccare il solito Salvini,pensate a tutti gli altri leader europei che per anni e anni ci hanno lasciato soli per la questione immigrazione africana,non solo NON prendendosi quote di immigrati che loro stessi si erano impegnati ad accogliere,ma anche effettuando respingimenti vari,nascondendosi dietro ai soliti trattati di schengen.
> 
> Ora per gli ucraini porte spalancate da tutti gli stati (è un bene,eh)
> Ma con altri che sbarcheranno domani in Italia (oppure oggi stesso) porte chiuse,rimangono tutti in Italia.


Cercherò di risponderti nella mia ignoranza, gli altri Paesi vedono l'Ucraina come un partener economico, di quelle persone che stanno scappando molto probilmente almeno una volta hanno fatto i turisti nei paesi UE e Nato. Alcuni magari sono manager di società ucraine che sono state per lavoro anche nei paesi EU. Invece, purtroppo, le persone che arrivano dall'africa li vedono solo come sbandati che daranno solo problemi (in parte è anche vero). Un enorme mal di testa e danno la patata bollente a noi.

Polonia, Romania, Rep Ceca e Slovacchia, Bulgaria, Ungheria, le Rep. Baltiche, sono tutti paes ex-Varsavia e con l'Ucraina hanno fatto pure patti commerciali, "I 9 di Bucarest". Non li vedono come extraeuropei, come non vediamo noi un extracomunitario uno Svizzero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è un pò tardino? Non era inviarli durante le due settimane di giochi olimpici invernali quando la Russia stava ammassando 190.000 soldati al confine?
> 
> Ora cosa vuole inviare se la Russia è giù a Kiev? L'unica cosa e fare una ritirata e una sorta di linea difensiva in attesa di rinforzi dalla Nato, sotto forma di armi e mezzi. Ma penso oramai sia tardi.



non saprei, quanto può resistere Kjev? sarebbe bello sentire un esperto militare.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un motivo in piu essere incavolati con Putin invece di sostenerlo eh


Ma chi sostiene Putin??? Io parlo di un possibile problema di accogliere un sacco di profughi senza avere le risorse per dargli una sistemazione, considerando che già accogliamo migliaia di africani. Se pure l'opposizione ci si mette a parlare di "porte spalancate", significa che l'Italia come al solito finirà di fare il pieno di questa gente a discapito di impoverire ulteriormente il nostro paese. Nessuno ha parlato di porte chiuse, per carità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dire "porte spalancate in Italia" trovo sia un messaggio sbagliato ed estremista. Sarebbe stato corretto dire almeno "noi ci siamo per un'equa distribuzione per ogni paese". Ve lo dico, sta cosa finirà male, i paesi dell'est sono severissimi sul tema immigrazione, roba che Salvini di 3 anni fa era un orsacchiotto. Alla fine li prendiamo quasi tutti noi.



Che altri paesi come Germania e Francia se ne sbatteranno è assolutamente certo.
Quest menefreghismo e divisione della UE è una delle tante cause che ha scatenato la guerra.

Dico però che in questo caso non ci si può tirare indietro o paragonare con altre situazioni dall'Africa, dove c'è un clamoroso giro di malaffari consolidato negli anni.

Resto comunque scettico che venga aperto un canale umanitario serio con l'Ucraina senza qualcuno che ci mangi su.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma chi sostiene Putin??? Io parlo di un possibile problema di accogliere un sacco di profughi senza avere le risorse per dargli una sistemazione, considerando che già accogliamo migliaia di africani. Se pure l'opposizione ci si mette a parlare di "porte spalancate", significa che l'Italia come al solito finirà di fare il pieno di questa gente a discapito di impoverire ulteriormente il nostro paese. Nessuno ha parlato di porte chiuse, per carità.


non eri te che lo sostenevi? allora mi sono confuso


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non saprei, quanto può resistere Kjev? sarebbe bello sentire un esperto militare.


Dipende, le notizie riportate sui vari siti parlano di blindati Ucraini che stanno entrando a Kiev per difenderla. Stanno dando cara la pelle, non sarà facile per i russi, la prenderanno sicuramente ma sarà un bagno di sangue. Se Putin è arrivato a chiedere un colpo di stato militare ai soldati Ucraini vuol dire che stanno mettendo in difficolta con guerriglia urbana i russi. Forse si aspettava che facessero come nel Donbass, ovvero accoglierli e sventolare bandiere e sparare fuochi d'artificio. Ma come scritto in molti più vanno verso la parte occidentale del paese e meno filorussi trovano nelle persone. Li si sentono ucraini non russi come nel Donbass. E' un paese vasto con 45M di persone e un esercito professionale e non messo la a casaccio, con mezzi moderni. Se la Nato avesse dato armi e mezzi suppletivi mentre i russi preparavano i soldati al confine, facile che riuscivano a respingerli.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che altri paesi come Germania e Francia se ne sbatteranno è assolutamente certo.
> Quest menefreghismo e divisione della UE è una delle tante cause che ha scatenato la guerra.
> 
> Dico però che in questo caso non ci si può tirare indietro o paragonare con altre situazioni dall'Africa, dove c'è un clamoroso giro di malaffari consolidato negli anni.
> ...


Ecco, quello che intendevo dire. Che poi a spalancare per primi le porte dovrebbero essere tutti i complici di questa situazione, a partire dagli USA, poi tutti gli altri paesi compresi noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non eri te che lo sostenevi? allora mi sono confuso



Come dicevo nell'altro topic, finiamola con questa caccia nel forum ai sostenitori o meno di Putin.
Si crea un pessimo clima.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che sono favorevole se è una emergenza.

Ma Cristo Santo, che si debba SEMPRE E SOLO impegnarsi su queste cose, noi, che già cominciamo a non essere messi proprio bene bene, a me sinceramente comincia a stufare.

Anche perché questi sbraitano della immancabile solidarietà senza fondo degli itagliani, ma chi si deve rimboccare le maniche siamo noi. Per colpa di errori di questi incompetenti, che non sanno gestire nemmeno le scaramucce tra i loro figli.

Lo voglio sentire dire da tutti, e che tutti accolgano la loro parte, e non solo di ucraini.

Ma tanto ci sono gli itagliani, no? Basta con questa propaganda, siano ucraini, barconi, afghani o altro.

Detto questo, totale appoggio al popolo in fuga dalla guerra.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non eri te che lo sostenevi? allora mi sono confuso


Fino a che si limitava alle parole sì, però io condanno ogni azione di guerra come ho condannato anche Trump in passato per qualche missile sparato. Sono per il dialogo. Trovo però che sia altrettanto sbagliato vedere Putin come l'unico nemico.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Papa Francesco annulla tutte le udienze e a sorpresa va dall’ambasciatore russo in Vaticano.
> Ha chiesto la fine dei bombardamenti.
> Ipotesi mediazione diretta del Papa con il presidente russo Putin per la fine del conflitto in Ucraina. *
> 
> ...


se si mette in mezzo questo presunto papa le cose non possono che peggiorare.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono favorevole se è una emergenza.
> 
> Ma Cristo Santo, che si debba SEMPRE E SOLO impegnarsi su queste cose, noi, che già cominciamo a non essere messi proprio bene bene, a me sinceramente comincia a stufare.
> 
> ...


questo è giusto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se si mette in mezzo questo presunto papa le cose non possono che peggiorare.



Eh ho una paura matta anch'io...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ci manca solo Imbroglio


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono favorevole se è una emergenza.
> 
> Ma Cristo Santo, che si debba SEMPRE E SOLO impegnarsi su queste cose, noi, che già cominciamo a non essere messi proprio bene bene, a me sinceramente comincia a stufare.
> 
> ...


Accoglienza significa dare ad una persona sistemazione, vestiti, cibo, istruzione. Ovviamente, mi auguro che questi poveri cristi possano salvarsi e trovare una sistemazione degna, ma, ripeto, considerando chi ci governa e l'assist della fintopposizione, il peggio di questa situazione a livello migratorio la subiremo noi. Sono sicuro almeno al 90%.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

poteva andare peggio del Papa..poteva intervenire Berlusconi con qualche barzelletta al telefono con Putin


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> poteva andare peggio del Papa..poteva intervenire Berlusconi con qualche barzelletta al telefono con Putin



Berlusconi, anche bruciato di mente come è ora è sicuramente l'unico esponente politico degli ultimi 15 anni in grado di far ragionare quel pazzo di Putin.

P. S: Non che ci sia qualcuno in grado di fargli cambiare idea eh, ma perlomeno non farebbe danni.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo Imbroglio


Certo, crede che Putin lo ascolti eh...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Corrispondente diplomatico di Axios riporta le frasi di Zelensky in video conferenza con i leader, ieri notte:

"Questa potrebbe essere l'ultima volta che mi vedete vivo"*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, anche bruciato di mente come è ora è sicuramente l'unico esponente politico degli ultimi 15 anni in grado di far ragionare quel pazzo di Putin.


Anche Trump, che a mio parere fece un miracolo nel 2017 contro il ciccio coreano che secondo me tanto pagliaccio non era ed avrebbe seminato sul serio un casino. In ogni caso, ecco cosa significa avere il mondo popolato da leader insignificanti il cui unico scopo, finora, è stato esclusivamente fare propaganda ideologica becera e che per queste cose impegnate e serie sono del tutto incapaci.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corrispondente diplomatico di Axios riporta le frasi di Zelensky in video conferenza con i leader, ieri notte:
> 
> "Questa potrebbe essere l'ultima volta che mi vedete vivo"*


C'è da dire che poteva scappare, la Polonia si era resa disponibile a scortarlo a Varsavia, ma lui ha rifiutato ed è rimasto la, come tutti i sindaci ucraini che sono la al loro posto.

Poteva anche solamente spostarsi verso una città al confine con la Polonia invece è rimasto a Kiev.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Putin e Bergoglio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche Trump, che a mio parere fece un miracolo nel 2017 contro il ciccio coreano che secondo me tanto pagliaccio non era ed avrebbe seminato sul serio un casino. In ogni caso, ecco cosa significa avere il mondo popolato da leader insignificanti il cui unico scopo, finora, è stato esclusivamente fare propaganda ideologica becera e che per queste cose impegnate e serie sono del tutto incapaci.



Esatto. Ma anche li, non ci voleva un genio per capire che un ultra milionario come Trump le palle le ha cubiche ed è abituato ad avere a che fare con persone che altrettanto palle. Bisogna saper parlare con certa gente. La stessa cosa si puo' dire di Berlusconi eh. 

Draghi, Di Maio, Salvini e compagnia ma che politici sono? Eddai.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche Trump, che a mio parere fece un miracolo nel 2017 contro il ciccio coreano che secondo me tanto pagliaccio non era ed avrebbe seminato sul serio un casino. In ogni caso, ecco cosa significa avere il mondo popolato da leader insignificanti il cui unico scopo, finora, è stato esclusivamente fare propaganda ideologica becera e che per queste cose impegnate e serie sono del tutto incapaci.


Nel 2019 Trump e la Merkel evitarono un escalation russa proprio in merito al Donbass, diedero un ultimatum e all'ultimo giorno dopo un incontro a tre, Putin rinunciò a inviare truppe nelle due Repubbliche secessioniste continuando a fornire solo armi ma senza invadere il territorio ucraino come è accaduto ora. Forse aveva capito che in caso di attacco all'Ucraina, con Trump a capo della Nato avrebbero avuto a che fare con un altissima possibilità di guerra difensiva dell'Ucraina e non conveniva a Putin. Tutto quello che vuoi ma Trump in politica estera non ha sbagliato nulla.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche Trump, che a mio parere fece un miracolo nel 2017 contro il ciccio coreano che secondo me tanto pagliaccio non era ed avrebbe seminato sul serio un casino. In ogni caso, ecco cosa significa avere il mondo popolato da leader insignificanti il cui unico scopo, finora, è stato esclusivamente fare propaganda ideologica becera e che per queste cose impegnate e serie sono del tutto incapaci.


Persone impegnate a fare la guerra ai raffreddori non hanno nessuna credibilità in questa situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche Trump, che a mio parere fece un miracolo nel 2017 contro il ciccio coreano che secondo me tanto pagliaccio non era ed avrebbe seminato sul serio un casino. In ogni caso, ecco cosa significa avere il mondo popolato da leader insignificanti il cui unico scopo, finora, è stato esclusivamente fare propaganda ideologica becera e che per queste cose impegnate e serie sono del tutto incapaci.



Al di là delle simpatie o meno per Trump o Biden, penso che non si possa nascondere che Putin abbia aspettato (tra tante altre cose) la caduta di Trump prima di attaccare.
Dicevano che gli hacker russi avessero cercato di favorire l'elezione di Trump nell'ultima elezione, io ho sempre avuto qualche dubbio dell'opposto.

Poi a Trump sarebbe schizzata una rotella e avrebbe fatto esplodere un'atomica prima di lui? Forse, Non lo so.
Fatto sta che Putin aveva paura di uno sulla carta "più pazzo" di lui.

Putin ha anche aspettato che Biden fosse al minimo storico del gradimento e della reputazione internazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Putin e Bergoglio



Per me lo fa entrare, e si bevono anche una bel bicchiere di Vodka assieme, ridendo e scherzando.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

intanto stato di emergenza in italia. 
come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> intanto stato di emergenza in italia.
> come volevasi dimostrare.


Vergognosi, tutto lampo poi. Faranno tornare pure il coprifuoco prima o poi.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corrispondente diplomatico di Axios riporta le frasi di Zelensky in video conferenza con i leader, ieri notte:
> 
> "Questa potrebbe essere l'ultima volta che mi vedete vivo"*


se i russi lo fanno fuori per me fanno un errore colossale (proprio dal loro punto di vista intendo)


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> intanto stato di emergenza in italia.
> come volevasi dimostrare.


l'avevo detto che non vedevano l'ora.. ma fino a quando?


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> intanto stato di emergenza in italia.
> come volevasi dimostrare.


E cosa comporta questo stato d'emergenza militare?

PS: l'ultimo stato di emergenza militare l'ho vissuto durante la guerra jugoslava.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vergognosi, tutto lampo poi. Faranno tornare pure il coprifuoco prima o poi.


tutti step per il great reset, come dico da 5 anni a questa parte.
saranno tempi duri, se la gente non si dà una bella svegliata.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E cosa comporta questo stato d'emergenza militare?


Il green pass passerà l'estate, penso.
Bravi loro, poco da dire, tempistiche perfette.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E cosa comporta questo stato d'emergenza militare?


che possono continuare con la loro bella dittatura mascherata neanche tanto bene da democrazia.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il green pass passerà l'estate, penso.
> Bravi loro, poco da dire, tempistiche perfette.


Il Green Pass cosa centra con una guerra? :O


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo stato di Emergenza per tre mesi, ma lo riporta solo un sito. Secondo voi hanno appreso di un possibile attacco in Lettonia? O hanno addirittura intenzione di agire di loro iniziativa

Ma sopratutto è lo stato di emergenza che conosciamo o altro? Cosa comporta sulle nostre vite dall'1 aprile?


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che possono continuare con la loro bella dittatura mascherata neanche tanto bene da democrazia.


Uno stato d'emergenza sanitario è diverso da uno stato d'emergenza di guerra. Davvero chiedo perché non lo so. Mi ricordo dello stato d'emergenza per la guerra in Jugoslavia dove i militari nelle basi erano in stato di allerta Charlie.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Uno stato d'emergenza sanitario è diverso da uno stato d'emergenza di guerra. Davvero chiedo perché non lo so. Mi ricordo dello stato d'emergenza per la guerra in Jugoslavia dove i militari nelle basi erano in stato di allerta Charlie.


anche la costituzione dice che l'italia ripudia la guerra.
io non parlo di ciò che è, ma di ciò che fanno o faranno.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Green Pass cosa centra con una guerra? :O


Nulla, certifica un'emergenza innescata, indiretta, guerra a migliaia di km ma come membro NATO possiamo essere in pericolo e blablabla, occorre quindi continuare con la cautela sanitaria dal punto di vista pandemico per essere più forti domani, uniti, al fianco della NATO e degli "alleati".
Siamo tutti in pericolo, possono addirittura legare il green pass all'immigrazione controllata da stato a stato successiva al conflitto, così come vale per gli spostamenti in Europa fino all'anno prossimo se non ho capito male, capito i fenomeni? possono fare quello che vogliono, ormai vale tutto, manco al monopoli si cambia così dal giorno alla notte.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Consiglio d'Europa estromette la Russia*


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io auguro a Putin un colpo apoplettico.
Sulla sedia a rotelle, sulla Piazza, tutti i passanti che gli urinano addosso


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Leggo stato di Emergenza per tre mesi, ma lo riporta solo un sito. Secondo voi hanno appreso di un possibile attacco in Lettonia? O hanno addirittura intenzione di agire di loro iniziativa
> 
> Ma sopratutto è lo stato di emergenza che conosciamo o altro? Cosa comporta sulle nostre vite dall'1 aprile?


Penso serva per consentire operazioni straordinarie alla protezione civile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA

CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Girano voci di un accordo sul nucleare iraniano. Personalmente ci credo poco.
Ma se fosse, anche se ci vorrebbe tempo, i mercati di gas e petrolio ridurrebbero lo stress.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Accoglienza significa dare ad una persona sistemazione, vestiti, cibo, istruzione. Ovviamente, mi auguro che questi poveri cristi possano salvarsi e trovare una sistemazione degna, ma, ripeto, considerando chi ci governa e l'assist della fintopposizione, il peggio di questa situazione a livello migratorio la subiremo noi. Sono sicuro almeno al 90%.



Ma sicuro, facciamo pure il 100%.

Vogliamo essere dei mostri e non mostrare solidarietà a della povera gente alla quale abbiamo contribuito pure noi a dare false speranze? Ma ci mancherebbe altro, sono i benvenuti. Almeno gli ucraini è certificato che scappano da un pericolo bello grosso.

Il problema è che i delinquenti che ci comandano, ovviamente, fanno leva sul buon cuore degli ingenuotti itagliani, estorcendo gli aiuti più qualcos'altro. Chissà che fine faranno gli aiuti, in qualche yacht o una piscina in una villa. Ci fanno fare da raccattadisperati per la UE, prendendo magari qualche mancetta, latrano di solidarietà per riempirci l'animo di appagamento spirituale e poi sulle cose concrete fanno schifo.

Per il terremoto dell'Irpinia gli aiuti finivano in mano alla mafia, alla luce del sole, raccontato da mio cugino, che partì con una roulotte stracarica di roba. Fermato sull'autostrada e requisito, ma senza nemmeno tanti discorsi, sembravano funzionari statali.

A me va bene accogliere. Ma devono accogliere tutti i paesi, e che si tratti di feccia o brava gente. Ma da quanti anni va avanti la trattativa sulla redistribuzione? Ma basta.

Poi i maledetti poliziotti franzosi che varcano il confine per rispedirci i migranti io non li voglio vedere, specialmente quando parla quel ******* del toyboy della mummia bionda in merito al mettere mano alle armi non appena sente odore di guerra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*



Questo è molto, molto grave. Il comunicato specifica ripercussioni MILITARI.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo è molto, molto grave. Il comunicato specifica ripercussioni MILITARI.


Putin è completamente impazzito! Va fermato immediatamente!


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono favorevole se è una emergenza.
> 
> Ma Cristo Santo, che si debba SEMPRE E SOLO impegnarsi su queste cose, noi, che già cominciamo a non essere messi proprio bene bene, a me sinceramente comincia a stufare.
> 
> ...


Perdonami, ma la retorica “solo noi” è già stata ampiamente smentita.
A ogni modo, più di quelli che arriveranno, dal tuo punto di vista dovresti preoccuparti delle persone eventualmente irregolari già presenti per le quali, di fatto, ci sarà una sanatoria. Ho già pronti i popcorn per il cortocircuito che vedremo nei prossimi mesi… 


Ps: poi un giorno qualcuno dovrà spiegarmi perché un povero cristo che non riesce a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena non abbia il diritto di trasferirsi per cercare di migliorare il proprio tenore di vita solo perché ha il passaporto “sbagliato”. Ma non è questa la sede.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

io avevo letto ieri che Svezia e Finlandia avevano precisato di una partecipazione alla riunione NATO senza alcun interesse per diventare membri


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo è molto, molto grave. Il comunicato specifica ripercussioni MILITARI.


Se tocca la Finlandia è finita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*



.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin è completamente impazzito! Va fermato immediatamente!


Vuole puppettizzare tutti gli stati non Nato che al confine. Impossibile che la UE e la Nato staranno a guardare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Questo comunicato per me è il primo vero annuncio di terza guerra mondiale.

La Finlandia dovrebbe entrare nella NATO stasera stesso per avere una chance di scamparla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo comunicato per me è il primo vero annuncio di terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> La Finlandia dovrebbe entrare nella NATO stasera stesso per avere una chance di evitarla.


Concordo assolutamente


----------



## kYMERA (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*


Fonte?
Non trovo articoli in merito.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*


Ho letto che ha minacciato anche la Svezia. 
Fossero confermate queste minacce, perchè di minacce stiamo parlando, è una mezza dichiarazione di guerra all'Unione Europea. Sono due membri dello stato europeo


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Occhio che domani arrivano in Ucraina circa 10mila pazzi Ceceni.. questi sono matti*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fonte?
> Non trovo articoli in merito.



Comunicato del governo russo, ufficialissimo.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sì ma la Finlandia fa parte dell'Unione Europea. 
È proprio tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*



Sì, ovviamente si limiterà solo alla regione della Lapponia. Infatti i folletti e Babbo natale facevano parte dell'impero russo
"Invito tutti i folletti a prendere le armi ed agira contro gli elfi di Helsinki, libereremo Babbo natale. Ho già chiesto l'approvazione alla Duma"

Ragà, questo ormai è andato. Ormai qua non si sono ne strategie ne altro. Va fermato, anche gli alieni devono fare qualcosa a questo punto che se salta il banco pure la loro bella Taiwan salta in aria. 

Se non togliamo di mezzo quello ragazzi qua affonda tutta la nave e nemmeno schettino si salverà


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA MINACCIA ANCHE LA FINLANDIA
> 
> CON UN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE SULL'ACCOUNT DEL MINISTERO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO, IL CREMLINO HA MINACCIATO LA FINLANDIA DI PESANTI RIPERCUSSIONI MILITARI E POLITICHE A CAUSA DELLA SVOLTA FINLANDESE VERSO LA NATO.
> LA FINLANDIA INFATTI INTIMORITA DALLA SITUAZIONE GEOPOLITICA HA INIZIATO LE PROCEDURE DI ADESIONE AL PATTO ATLANTICO.
> DI DIVERSO AVVISO PERÒ IL CREMLINO, CHE CON QUESTO COMUNICATO METTE LE COSE IN CHIARO.*


Sarà interessante la risposta della Finlandia


----------

